# arctic cat 650 v2



## wicker45

im lookin at a 2004 650 v2 low miles and only used for hunting can give me any pros and cons about the bike. i want to snorkle and put 28 mudzills on it thanks


----------



## dirtydog

How much are they askin


----------



## wicker45

askin 2500


----------



## dirtydog

Some tomes it takes a minute for these guys to chime in but there is a guy on here j-2 that has a monster v-2.


----------



## wicker45

is it jay tew of baker.


----------



## dirtydog

Naw i know who u mean. This guy is from bamma boggers. He has a v-2 that he got 750 jugs for and made an 840 with it.


----------



## wicker45

so its a built 750 brute motor in it


----------



## dirtydog

Yeah nasty. And its orange.


----------



## wicker45

where can i get orange plastics


----------



## dirtydog

Man im not sure. May need to hit ebay. Got alot of good sponsors on here. May check out their shops on the forums list.


----------



## wicker45

k thanks


----------



## wicker45

wow i guess this forum is alot off help


----------



## 450foreman

Not to derail y'all convo but I'm from baker hit me up on here sometime. And come get muddy with us


----------



## wicker45

who r u we might go ride at boggs gettin 2 wheeler this week


----------



## 450foreman

I'm bj who are you We may know each other already


----------



## J2!

Thanks for the props Dirtydog. LMAO The 650 v2's in the Arctic Cats are prarie motors, but they are strong. Not too many issues with the cats at all, wheel seals used to be a pain AND regular maintenence but they have a new kind of seal out now that is ALOT better. They have strong diffs and alot of ground clearance. They have always had issues with the pods, mine is fried now. Digital pods and deep water don't mix well. LOL You can do any of the mods to this motor that you can do to a Brute. Just a dyna cdi and a good aftermarket exhaust will give you plenty of power out of it unless you want to race it, then you can never have enough hp. LOL


----------



## wicker45

bj this is lee wicker . and j-2 i appratatie the info no one has answered me on here . im gettin the bike on wednesday


----------



## 450foreman

What's up lee figureD it was u hit me up some time 6850188 we ride all the time. Around baker and Milton and hit Boggs alot to


----------



## Swamp Star

The 04-05 v2 have 3.6 gears but with a 9 tooth pinion swap you will have 4.0s. I would highly recommend doing this since reverse is geard so high in a kawi motor and 3.6's arent enough in peanut butter mud. Like J2 said dynatek, exhaust, and good clutching you will have a stought bike.


----------



## wicker45

thanks guys im goin to get it on wednesday


----------



## wicker45

do yall know where i can get green or orange plastics from


----------



## J2!

Mine was a Tony Stewart Racing edition that's why they are orange, might be hard to find some, you might be able to find a used set because they only made that edition one year 06'. You should be able to find the green ones just about anywhere, dealer, ebay, etc..


----------



## greenkitty7

um.. he said it was an 04... can you get the old body style in orange? i know they had green and dk. green. not sure if they had red or not...


----------



## wicker45

yea my 04 is red and i found some lime green bodyparts . i just got the bike to day and it is wicked fast . i ordered some 28 silver backs and wheel to day . yal thanks alot for the help


----------



## 450foreman

So how you likin the cat man


----------



## wicker45

ITS PRETTY TUFF MAN


----------



## 450foreman

Good deal I'll get with ya when we ride again gonna see of we can get the one we bought last week runnin Sunday


----------

